# Fin damage



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

I recently got a Firemouth and when I introduced him to the tank as most new comers are he was chased a bit, but things settled down pretty quick. I noticed today that he has some fin damage. I was wondering if you guys had any tips on how to help him out?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

you can try quarentining the fish doing the bullying for a day or so. I before i got into larger tanks I used to place any bulling cichlid in a breeder net overnight. release them the next day, and it usually solved the problem. 

Not sure it'll work in your case. Providing lots of hiding places also helps. 

Hopefully someone else here can give you some more info as well.


----------

